# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Krebsstudie PREFERE am Ende?

## Muggelino

Bei der Krebsstudie PREFERE wurde offensichtlich die Rechnung ohne den Wirt, nämlich die Patienten, gemacht:

http://www.presseportal.de/pm/122359/3477528

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef,

vielen Dank für diese schon längst erwartete schonungslose Begründung des Versagens dieser Studie. Es waren ja nicht nur die Patienten, die nicht als Versuchskaninchen dienen wollten, sondern auch die wenig begeisterten Urologen, die kaum in Ihren Praxen wirksame Werbung für dieses Experiment betrieben. Auch das ist durchaus verständlich. Schade ist es letztlich auch um die unnötig verpulverten Millionen, die für die Forschung besser hätten investiert werden sollen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Harald,*
ich weigere mich immer etwas die Schuld auf die Patienten oder die Urologen vor Ort zu schieben. Man muss halt auch eine entsprechende Motivation bieten, dann kommen die Patienten auch zusammen. Will man reine akademische Studien treiben, ohne großen Erkenntnisgewinn, dann bleibt die Begeisterung an der Basis aus. Das war vorherzusehen, denn:




> Zur Fragestellung der Studie wurde angemerkt, dass sich diese inzwischen aufgrund neuerer Ergebnisse aus anderen, internationalen Studien erledigt habe. Alle Behandlungsmethoden der Studie gelten heute als gleich wirksam, jedoch sind die Nebenwirkungen unterschiedlich. Eine Notwendigkeit, die Studie fortzuführen, sei aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht nicht erforderlich...


War auch zu Beginn der Studie alles bekannt und wurde auch *hier öfters diskutiert*. Ein Versagen mit Ansage, schade um die Ressourcen! Auch der *BPS hat sich dabei nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert*.

Ah, da fällt mir ein, es sind doch auch noch die Studienergebnisse der vom BPS geförderten DNA-Zytometriestudie (ProKo) überfällig, gibt es da was Neues? Der vom BPS ausgezeichnete Josef Dietz verkündet doch jedes Jahr, dass der Durchbruch der Ploidenbestimmung kurz bevor steht  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

hab Dank für Deine Ergänzung und Meinungsäußerung. Josef Dietz konnte ich eben telefonisch nicht erreichen, aber auf der homepage fand ich einmal mehr dies:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/medi...a-proko-studie

Ich verlasse jetzt unser Haus und fahre zum Gerätetraining. Heute nachmittag mehr.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

wie ich eben erfahren habe, kommt Josef erst übermorgen von einer Tagung zurück.  Ich habe seine Frau gebeten, ihn über den Grund meines Anrufes zu informieren, damit ich gegebenenfalls per E-Mail aktuelle Hinweise von ihm bekommen könnte. Bis dahin.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

inzwischen habe ich -* dies* - von Josef bekommen. 

Hier eine kurze Bewertung der o.g. Publikation:


Sie bestätigt zunächst unsere Aussage, dass die DNA-Zytometrie dem Gleason-Score signifikante prognostische Information hinzufügen kann.Der zusätzlich vorgeschlagene Marker PTEN/ und/oder 6q15 Deletionen betrifft ebenso wie die DNAzytometrie chromosomale Aneuploidie als prognostisch validen Marker (und nicht einen sog. molekularen Marker). Dieser wird allerdings die Kosten einer solchen Doppelbestimmung wesentlich erhöhen.Die Publikation untersucht nicht mit einem prospektiven Studiendesign die Bedeutung der genannten Methoden-Kombination bei unbehandelten Patienten unter Aktiver Überwachung, wie die DNA-ProKo-Studie und ist daher auf diese Patienten nicht übertragbar. Es handelt sich lediglich um eine retrospektive Studie.Es wurde die "DNA-Durchflusszytometrie" und nicht die "DNA-Bildzytometrie" noch die DNA-Karyometrie" angewendet, wie sie im "Frankfurter Konsens" von 22 deutschen Pathologen beschrieben ist (Böcking et al., 2015) verwendet. Außerdem sind den Hamburger Autoren mehrfach genannte methodische Fehler unterlaufen.Die Ergebnisse der DNA-ProKo-Studie übertreffen diejenigen der Studie von Lennartz et al., sie beziehen sich auf Patienten unter Aktiver Überwachung und enstammen einem propsektiven Design (Oxford level of Evidence 1b). 


Auch das: http://www.onkologie2016.de/service/news/594.htm - fand ich mehr zufällig.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Josef,*
es wäre schön, wenn du, als dekorierter Arbeitskreisleiter im BPS und Mitglied der Leitlinienkommission, hier direkt in unserem Online Forum auftreten würdest. Das wäre wichtig, denn wir wissen doch aus diversen Studien, dass gerade diese Online Foren recht viel Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsfindung der Patienten haben. Ich bemühe mich ja immer etwas den Evidenzgedanken hoch zu halten und könnte etwas Unterstützung gebrauchen.

Bezüglich der DNA-Zytometrie oder Ploidenbestimmung, wie es international eher genannt wird, ist es nicht mein Anliegen dich, Knut Krüger oder Prof. Böckung von der Unsinnigkeit diese Maßnahme zu überzeugen, denn das wäre nicht möglich. Nein, ich möchte hier die erreichen, die sich von den schönen Publikationen zur Ploidenbestimmung einen eigenen Vorteil versprechen, und zwangsläufig enttäuscht werden.

_"Sie bestätigt zunächst unsere Aussage, dass die DNA-Zytometrie dem Gleason-Score signifikante prognostische Information hinzufügen kann."_

Dies ist nicht Ziel der Untersuchung von Maximilian Lennartz und Kollegen gewesen! Es wurde untersucht, ob die Ploidenbestimmung der Genanalyse von PTEN/6q15 ergänzende Informationen beisteuert. Wobei völlig offen bleibt, was denn PTEN/6q15 alleine für eine Aussage generieren soll! Eine PTEN/6q15 Analyse ist kein zugelassener Test für die Tumoreinteilung beim Prostatakrebs wie etwa der DECIPHER Test, der alleine 22 RNA Biomarker einbezieht, und zudem verifiziert und zuglassen ist. Sollte die Ploidenbestimmung hier auch die Aussagekraft verbessern können, dann wäre das eine wichtige Information, aber in Ergänzung zu PTEN/6q15 ist es eher als akademische Fingerübung einzustufen.

_"Die Ergebnisse der DNA-ProKo-Studie übertreffen diejenigen der Studie von Lennartz et al., sie beziehen sich auf Patienten unter Aktiver Überwachung und entstammen einem propsektiven Design (Oxford level of Evidence 1b)"_

Das mag sein, aber schafft es die ProKo Studie auch, die Einteilung der Patienten, die für AS (Active-Surveillance) geeignet wären zu verbessern? Bekanntlich ist das AS Protokoll, wie es beispielsweise von *Laurence Klotz beschrieben wird*, recht ausgefeilt und langzeiterprobt ist. Es hat allerdings Schwächen, die in einer bisherigen Fehleinschätzung von etwa 3% der Patienten liegt. Dazu sagt Klotz sinngemäß:




> Ich versuche mal etwas in die Zukunft zu blicken, und vermute, dass, wenn der Anteil der Patienten die mit einer integrierten MRT Untersuchung beginnen ansteigt, die Metastasierungswahrscheinlichkeit *eher zwischen 0,5% und 1% anstatt 3% liegen wird*. Sie werden dann mit entsprechender MRT Diagnostik, alle drei bis fünf Jahre nachverfolgt. Eine gezielte Biopsie wird aber erst durchgeführt, wenn sich ein klares Ziel ergibt.


Dies wird derzeit in prospektiven Studien weltweit erforscht, und über diese Hürde hätte die Plodienbestimmung zu springen. In Langzeitstudie müsste gezeigt werden, dass sie gegenüber dem vorbeschriebenen Ansatz mit MRT -> ggf. Biopsie -> ggf. Genanalyse, eine signifikante Verbesserung bringt, alles andere ist unerheblich.

Das Problem hierbei ist natürlich, dass, laut Klotz, Biopsien nur noch durchgeführt werden sollten, wenn sich im MRT aggressive Areale zeigen. Keine Biopsie - keine Ploidenbestimmung! Für den Graubereich schlägt Klotz den DECIPHER Test vor.

Abgesehen davon, sagen die Studienärzte um Lennartz und Kollegen selbst, dass 




> However, 40% of patients with Gleason score ≥4+4 and 55% of patients with PSA recurrence had diploid cancers.


Wer wollte sich denn da noch auf die Ploidenbestimmung als Prognosetool bei Active Surveillance verlassen?

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

Josef ließ mich wissen, dass er sich aus Zeitgründen nicht auch im Forum engagieren könnte. Er sei ständig in Sachen BPS etc. auf Achse.




> Bei der Krebsstudie PREFERE wurde offensichtlich die Rechnung ohne den Wirt, nämlich die Patienten, gemacht:


Hallo Detlef,

der Link aus dem Presseportal ist von wem auch immer entfernt resp. gelöscht worden. Schon ärgerlich oder bedauerlich. Warum eigentlich?


Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

> Hallo Detlef,
> 
> der Link aus dem Presseportal ist von wem auch immer entfernt resp.  gelöscht worden. Schon ärgerlich oder bedauerlich. Warum eigentlich?


Das weiss ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht weil negative Berichterstattung der Studie den Rest geben würde?

----------


## LowRoad

> der Link aus dem Presseportal ist von wem auch immer entfernt resp. gelöscht worden...


Weiß ich auch nicht warum. Hat sich Prof. Weißbach da mit der *Forderung des sofortigen Abbruchs* der PREFERE Studie zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt?  Ein großer Fan der Studie war er ja nie. Ich schätze mal, die Studie dümpelt noch so 1 bis 2 Jahre vor sich hin und wird dann, ohne großes Aufsehen, in Vergessenheit geraten.

Der Originaltext ist sicher noch eine Zeit *im Cache* vorhanden.

----------


## Muggelino

Hier ein weiterer Artikel dazu, der etwas mehr in die Tiefe geht:

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/dia...a-1122280.html

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

und noch einer:
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...cken/chapter:1

----------


## rolando

Nun ist es endgültig: http://m.aerzteblatt.de/news/71833.htm

Roland

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Fachleute,
was bedeuten die einzelnen Buchstaben des Akronyms:  P  R  E  F  E  R  E
Im Wikipedia nur diese Erklärung gefunden:
"Präferenzbasierte randomisierte Studie zur Evaluation von vier  Behandlungsmodalitäten bei Prostatakarzinom mit niedrigem und frühem  intermediären Risiko"

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## nomade

Naturwissenschaftler lieben bedeutungsvolle Akronyme (früher noch lieber ähnliches wie Mädchennamen, z.B. DESY).
Hier soll ganz klar auf "präferieren" bzw. Englisch "to prefer", also bevorzugen, angespielt werden. Ansonsten hat Wkipedia Recht.

----------


## rolando

Beim Begriff PREFERE handelt es sich nicht um ein Akronym, da er mit seinen jeweiligen Buchstaben nicht für ein abgekürztes Wort steht. 
Mit PREFERE ist eine synonyme Bedeutung zum Begriff "bevorzugen" gemeint und damit der Verweis auf die in der Studie zu untersuchende Fragestellung - was ist bei einem lokal begrenzten nicht vorbehandelten PCa zu *präferieren*? Radikaloperation (radikale Prostatektomie), perkutane Strahlentherapie, Brachytherapie (dauerhaft in der Prostata platzierte Strahlenquellen), Aktive Überwachung.

Roland

----------


## Wolfjanz

Danke für die Aufklärung!

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## nomade

@rolando
yepp, hast Recht, auch wenn im Studienprotokoll vom 18.7.12 der Begriff Akronym verwendet wird, ist dies keins.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Fragt sich nur noch wie die Urologenschaft das Wort "PREFERE" auszusprechen pflegt :Blinzeln:  

Gruss in die Runde
WJ

----------


## LowRoad

Interessant ist, dass die Geldgeber, also die Deutsche Krebshilfe, der GKV-Spitzenverband  sowie der Verband der privaten Krankenversicherung die Studie durch Geldentzug gekippt haben. Offensichtlich war ein Konsens mit der Ärzteschaft nicht möglich. Die wollen das Ding auf kleiner Flamme in Eigenregie weiterführen:




> Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) und der Berufsverband der Deutschen Urologen (BDU) haben mit Bedauern auf das Ende der Studie reagiert
> DGU und BDU plädierten nun nach dem Scheitern der Studie dafür, den Ansatz der Prefere-Studie mit anderen wissenschaftlichen Methoden weiter zu verfolgen. So könnten gegebenenfalls die aufgrund individueller ärztlicher Beratung und selbstbestimmter Patientenentscheidung gewählten Therapien unter angepassten Studienbedingungen hinsichtlich Erfolg, Belastungen und Lebensqualität dokumentiert und evaluiert werden


Somit hat man das Gesicht gewahrt, ist lediglich an formalen Kriterien gescheitert und will es nun in Eigenregie weiterführen. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht funktionieren, denn die Urologen haben kaum die Kapazität ihre Patienten auch noch in eine überregionale Datenbank einzupflegen.

----------


## LowRoad

> Der BPS fordert, ein neues Studienkonzept zu entwickeln, welches jüngsten medizinischen Erkenntnissen Rechnung trägt, die Motivation der Ärzte und Patienten, sich an der Forschung zu beteiligen, verstärkt und die Behandlung des Prostatakrebses im frühen Stadium verbessert.


So *Günter Feick vom BPS*. Ich fürchte der Zug ist erstmal abgefahren. So schnell wird sich niemand finden, der eine ähnliche Studie finanzieren wird. Da hätte man als Patientenvertreter beim Studiendesign mal besser auf die warnenden Stimmen der Betroffenen hören sollen, als irrealem Wunschdenken nachzuhängen.

----------


## MD Weiss

PREFERE hatte von Anfang an eklatante Schwächen und sollte Geshichte bleiben. 

Wir haben derzeit 4 Optionen zur Primärtherapie eines Prostatakarzinoms. Jede Option ist mehr oder weniger mit Evidenz belegt und je nach Diagnose mit Vor- oder Nachteilen versehen. 

Welche Methode derzeit "präferiert" wird ist u.a. auch Abhängig an welches Prostatkarzinomzentrum man(n) sich wendet. Da werden jegliche Bemühungen und aufklärerische Argumentationen der niedergelassenen Kollegen zu nichte gemacht, wenn die Klinik um Fallzahlen kämpft. Schon daher hatte PREFERE einen gewaltigen Bias.

Warum noch einmal den selben Fehler machen? Was wir brauchen sind neue Behandlungsformen und keine Bestätigungen für schon bekannte Tatsachen. Die Gelder sind in der Forschung wesentlich besser investiert!

MfG

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke diese Fragestellung wurde - mit Ausnahme der Brachytherapie - bereits in der ProtecT Studie untersucht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese ProtecT Studie aber nichts an den Empfehlungen der Ärzte geändert hat. Auch die anderen von Prof. Tannock in seinem Gegengutachten erwähnten Studien bleiben bei der Entscheidung für eine Therapie unberücksichtigt.




> Was wir brauchen sind neue Behandlungsformen


 Denen wird das Leben aber auch möglichst schwer gemacht. Als potientielle Konkurrenz werden sie bekämpft und die von den Krankenkassen verlangten randomisierten Studien benötigen weit über 10 Jahre falls sie überhaupt durchgeführt werden. In diesem Zeitraum sind viele Patienten verstorben.

Georg

----------


## MD Weiss

> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese ProtecT Studie aber nichts an den Empfehlungen der Ärzte geändert hat.


In diesem Fall sollten Sie aber Unterscheidungen machen. Ich empfehle etlichen meiner Patienten eine Strategie der aktiven Überwachung. Low Risk Patienten mit eindeutiger PSA, Biopsie und MRT Diagnostik. Auch wenn diese Patienten in der Zweit-Meinungsfindung bei einem niedergelassenen Kollegen die selbe Empfehlung erhalten bin ich gegen zwei Faktoren machtlos:

Der Meinung der Klinik - die aus bekannten Gründe andere Interessen verfolgt und der Meinung des Internets.

MfG

----------


## Georg_

Dann habe ich wohl zu sehr verallgemeinert. Man müsste sich die Statistiken ansehen, ob die Zahl der Operationen nach dem Erscheinen der ProtecT Studie gesunken sind. Ich würde dies nicht erwarten.

Der Patient erwartet auch, dass der Arzt etwas gegen seinen Tumor "tut" und er ihn möglichst schnell los wird. In der Klinik wird er mit diesem Wunsch auf keinen Widerstand treffen.

Auch hier im Forum findet man bei neu diagnostizierten Betroffenen mit der Empfehlung Active Surveillance keinen Anklang. Oft hört man der Arzt habe gesagt es müsse jetzt möglichst schnell gehandelt werden. 

Ist mir selbst auch so gegangen. Nach der Biopsie wurde versucht möglichst schnell Termine für MRT und Knochenszinitgram zu bekommen um dann die Operation zu machen. Die Beratung des Arztes war: machen Sie sich keine Sorgen, mit der Operation erledigen wir alles für sie. Metastasen? Machen wir alles weg, kein Problem. Nebenwirkungen? die müssen Sie leider in Kauf nehmen wenn sie weiterleben wollen. Ich hoffe Sie haben im Moment keine weiteren Fragen, ich muss jetzt zu einer Operation.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
das ist ja bekannt und spiegelt sich hier auch im Forum wider. Das Problem, welches mich dabei besonders stört ist, dass den Männern vor der Entscheidung zur Primärtherapie Angst vor den Folgen einer Bestrahlung gemacht wird, womit sie sich dann nicht mehr so recht in eine eventuell notwendige Salvage-Therapie fügen. Die Statistiken sprechen hier eine eindeutige Sprache, obwohl alles bestens studienbelegt und leitliniengerecht.

Den Ruf nach neuen Behandlungsformen sehe ich auch eher nicht in der Primärtherapie. Da kann man noch Jahrzehnte dran rumfeilen, wodurch sich die Sterblichkeit nicht ändern wird. 




> Das Risiko an Prostatakrebs zu versterben, immerhin ~12.000 Männer pro/Jahr in Deutschland, tragen ausschließlich die Schwerbetroffenen, palliativ versorgten Patienten. Wie viele es davon genau in Deutschland gibt, das weiß ich nicht, aber es dürfte eine 6 stellige Zahl sein. Genau hier, so meine ich es zu erkennen, liegt sowohl ein Defizit in der Behandlung, aber auch in ihrer durch die Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe verantworteten Begleitung vor.
> 
> _Nowhere is the issue of overtreatment of indolent tumours and undertreatment of_ _high-risk disease with the potential to metastasize more pertinent than in prostate_ _cancer_ So Lisa Hutchinson in Clinical-Oncology (June-2014). Glücklicherweise wird die Problematik der Übertherapie beim Prostatakrebs heute versucht durch Ansätze der aktiven Beobachtung (AS) zu begegnen, was auch dringend erforderlich ist, will man die ins Gerede gekommene Früherkennung rehabilitieren.
> 
> Bei palliativ versorgten Patienten muss der enormen Heterogenität der Erkrankung Rechnung getragen werden. Ein Patient nach erfolgloser Primärtherapie mit einer PSA Verdopplungszeit von vielleicht 12 Monaten ist erstmal zu beruhigen. Sein Problem sind oft die Seelenmetastasen, die ihr zerstörerisches Werk auch bei Angehörigen fortsetzen. Ein anderes Vorgehen ist bei metastasierten Patienten erforderlich. Da sollte man engagierter therapieorientiert argumentieren


[Aus einem Text von mir aus dem Jahr 2014]

----------


## Muggelino

Dass Active Surveillance so wenig Anklang findet, liegt meines Erachtens an den allgemein verbreiteten Ansichten über Krebs, die nur 2 Zustände kennen: Ich habe Krebs (schwarz) oder ich habe keinen Krebs (weiss).
Dass Krebs aber eine manchmal jahrzehntelange Entwicklung von weiss über viele Graustufen zu schwarz ist, ist den wenigsten bekannt. Selbst die Tatsache, dass täglich im Körper Zellen entarten, dürfte die Menschen erschrecken. Wenn hier durch "Volksaufklärung" besser informiert wird, dann werden die Leute eher bereit sein, nicht gleich beim ersten geringen Befund mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen zu wollen.
Da die Zahl der Krebserkrankungen ansteigt, wird eventuell auch das Wissen darüber in der Bevölkerung zunehmen. Dann verbindet man nicht mehr gleich mit jeder Diagnose ein Todesurteil. Und dann gibt es auch keinen Grund mehr für die Krankenkassen, die Kostenübernahme für einen PSA-Test abzulehnen, was wiederum dazu führt, dass immer mehr PCa-Patienten geheilt werden, weil der Krebs rechtzeitig erkannt wird. So führt Aufklärung zu rechtzeitiger Vorsorge, zu angemessener Reaktion, zu optimaler Behandlung, zu hohen Heilungsraten, zu weniger Angst, zu angemessener Reaktion usw. Eine Spirale in die richtige Richtung.

Detlef

----------


## MD Weiss

@ Georg:

Zum Teil liegt das an der konservativen Denkweise mancher Kollegen und  zu einem überwiegenden Teil an unserem ökonomischen Gesundheitssystem.  Zeit für Beratung und umfangreiche Aufklärung bekommen Sie schlichtweg  nicht vergütet. Ein Dilemma bei einer immer älter werdenden Gesellschaft  mit immer jünger werdenden Patienten. 

Dies schafft zudem Raum  für die Allmacht von Dr. Google. Die Manipulation von Patienten hat  ungeahnte Dimensionen. Aus der ganzen Flut von Informationen ist es dem  Laien nahezu unmöglich objektiv und neutral informiert zu werden. Ich  hatte schon Patienten vor mir, mit seitenweise Ausdrucke aus dem  Internet und persönlicher "Empfehlung" von "Betroffenen" die  regelrecht eine OP forderten. 

@ LowRoad

Wir haben derzeit schon vielversprechende Ansätze, auch in der Primärtherapie. Im Bezug auf partielle Bahandlungsmöglichkeiten im Low Risk Bereich liegt ein gewaltiges Potential gerade auch für jüngere Patienten die an den Nebenwirkungen eine radikalen Therapie besonders leiden. Für diesen Patientenkreis brauchen wir verstärkt Antworten.

MfG

Übrigens ist heute ein lesenswerter Artikel in der Ärztezeitung erschienen der ein Screening wieder kritisch beleuchtet: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...-vorteile.html 
Der Ansatz dieses Artikels ist vollkommen richtig, wie vermitteln Sie dies aber ihrem Patienten?

----------


## Muggelino

> So führt Aufklärung zu rechtzeitiger Vorsorge, zu angemessener Reaktion,  zu optimaler Behandlung, zu hohen Heilungsraten, zu weniger Angst, zu  angemessener Reaktion usw.


Zum Beispiel so: http://www.morgenpost.de/web-wissen/...le-Gefahr.html

----------


## Heribert

*Beitrag in den Uro News 12/2016* 

von Prof. Dr. med. Lothar Weißbach

Die Ursachen des Scheiterns sind  offensichtlich, aber auch, dass aus diesen in jedem Fall gelernt werden  muss  und kann!

----------


## Muggelino

Jetzt sind die Urologen schuld:

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/dia...a-1127596.html

Detlef

----------

